# Homemade ice cream & frozen yogurt



## chainsawxecutioner (Oct 21, 2004)

I have an ice cream maker at home.  I have no problems at all making really good homemade vanilla ice cream from scratch.  Does anyone here know how to make homemade black raspberry ice cream and vanilla frozen yogurt from scratch?


----------



## Konditor (Oct 21, 2004)

First some general instructions for making frozen fruit yogurts:  Begin preparation as least 5 hours before serving time.  Freeze all of the fruit in a single layer on a sheet pan.  A few minutes before service, pulse the frozen fruit a few times in a food processor, then process continuously, scraping down the work bowl until the fruit is finely chopped.  Add plain yogurt and any additional ingredients.  Process just until mixture becomes smooth; taste for sweetness level.

To make 1 quart of frozen yogurt:  Whisk 4 Tbsp of granulated sugar into 32 ounces of vanilla yogurt (generally sold in 8 oz. containers); then transfer the mixture to your ice cream machine for freezing.

To make frozen banana-apple yogurt:  Peel 3 small bananas; peel, core, and chop 2 medium Golden Delicious apples.  Proceed as in the general instructions, above, adding 1/2 cup plain yogurt, 4 tsp fresh lemon juice, and confectioners' sugar, to taste.. 

To make the black-raspberry ice cream:  Stir puréed & strained raspberries into the cooled custard base along with a Tbsp of Chambord (a sophisiticated, French black-raspberry liqueur) OR an orange-flavored liqueur you prefer – being careful not to add too much because alcohol acts as an antifreeze.  Chill the base well in the refrigerator; then transfer to the machine’s freezing compartment.

Enjoy!


----------

